
Battle.net Experiencing a DDoS Attack - caylorme
https://twitter.com/BlizzardCS/status/1267950140603674626
======
LinuxBender
Self inflicted? They've been having massive lag spikes at the same time range
every weekday. After a couple hours it seems to settle down.

